# Who's Bringing What to the VAHS Auction



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Fellow Members:

This Wednesday the 13th is the Annual Members only sale....here's the link for info:

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society - VAHS | Formerly Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club

What's everyone bringing?????

I am going to bring some German Blue Rams, Pineapple Swords and White Dwarf Parrots.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a little of this, a little of that... You have to come and see for yourself


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

What no one coming to the auction?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Some juvie kribs, a bunch of plantsand a vanload of people


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone bringing clown loaches? Anyone???  I think Djamm and I are just bringing ourselves, but I may bring some plants.


----------



## bryant (Apr 21, 2010)

This year it is in Vancouver Aquarium? I am coming for sure. nice


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very tempted, but I may just get into too much trouble


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Come Shelley... it will be fun. Bring me some kribs babies so I can use them to cycle my tanks


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

It's the on the day of the big game  I can't come


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Come Shelley... it will be fun. Bring me some kribs babies so I can use them to cycle my tanks


Oh, I forgot you'd be there Charles. Pat too then I guess, eh???!!! Way too much temptation and WAY too much trouble


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

is their koi there to


----------

